# ROCKMANS REPORT



## ROCKMAN (Jun 28, 2004)

What a year it has been. It is already time for the state fair and all the kids to go back to school. The leaves are already turning and the winds of change are soon to be upon us. With all of the weird weather this season the walleye bite has been on and off, but there is still a bite going. Raps are the way to go for now. That is unless you want to chase down those toothy critters that we call pike and musky. They are biting very well. You can spend the day with them, and pull shad raps at night for the walleyes along the shoreline or on any of the rock reefs in 4 to 7 ft. of water. The water temps are at 6o degrees as of Monday. Not that you cant catch a few walleyes during the day, but it is slow. The bobber bite has been hit and miss. Normally at this time of the year we would be fishing them at night any way, but in deeper water over mud or muck. They don't seem to be there this year, or they are feeding later then 1:30 am. The full moon was out this weekend and it seemed to help the night bite a bit under bobbers. The guys that were pulling shads definitely caught more fish. I am looking forward to the full moon phase in Sept. and Oct., which is my time of the year. There was a rumor around this weekend about a 63-in. state record musky that was caught last week. I have not been able to find out if that is true or not, but I will and I will let you know the particulars of that rumor when I here more. If any one has heard more than just a rumor let me know. I would like to take this opportunity to thank Scott Gordon, no relation to Jeff Gordon. But he and his friends are champions in my book, for all of the booze they were able to put down this weekend and still keep their heads up every morning after partying so hard. Also showing respect for the other campers at the resort, and not being the group from hell that often times accompanies the booze. I like to refer to them as "Scott & Friends". You guys are great and we are always happy to have you. Ted on the other hand was not able to hang on to his lunch day one but did rally day 2 and 3 to recover from his butt crack sandwich and hang in their with the rest of the group on Friday and Saturday. Great job by Super Brad yeaha. For all of the info on those specialty drinks that he directed me to make so they could hammer them down all weekend long. They hold the title for the largest bar bill yet at the Rock, $460.00 and the largest tips too. Thanks again Scott for a great group of friends and a great weekend. Next time we will put the fishing first. I will be ready to take you out and do some real fishing.

That is it for now at the Rock

As always

Stay safe

We will see ya when we see ya

Rockman


----------

